# Fun stuff to shoot at?



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

After getting yelled at by my wife for swiping one of the spoons to shoot at (even though it was a cheap one), I realized it wasn't worth the trouble, because it didn't last very long. What are some fun inexpensive things you shoot at? I saw Capnjoe shooting at those little bang snap things, he even unwrapped a couple to make a big loud one. I'm gonna get some of those for sure.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Chalk targets "explode" on impact.

And what you quoted above I believe are called fun snaps


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I also hear leons popout bullseye targets are too.

The middle pops out if hit


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

live targets are best! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> live targets are best! :naughty: :naughty:


Like plants? :neener:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27676-fun-targets/page-2?hl=targets


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Individual said:


> Chalk targets "explode" on impact.


I just had the same idea. I have tons of chalk left because I once experimented with chalk ammo (round sticks broken down into little cylinders) and it worked well but that was good, dense quality chalk from my school. I ordered my own chalk online and it was cheap, light sh...t that wouldn't fly straight for ten feet.

(good dense chalk does work as ammo over shorter distances though, and the effect upon impact is spectacular!)


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Individual said:


> BunnyBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > live targets are best! :naughty: :naughty:
> ...


no more like rabbits,and dove etc. lol


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

mopper said:


> Individual said:
> 
> 
> > Chalk targets "explode" on impact.
> ...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tarian-Marks-24mm-competition-coloured-chalk-targets-240-per-box-air-rifle-/141151027253

Lol, awesome priced stuff


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i shoot at paintballs sometimes.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nothing beats the sound of a smashed glass bottle by a catty. I only ever shoot at them when in water as it means no dogs will get cut paws by glass you havent picked up


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

These are fun and very loud put a hole in a bottle top push blank in and bang away


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> These are fun and very loud put a hole in a bottle top push blank in and bang away


Now your talking! I'm doing that.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

CanH8r said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > These are fun and very loud put a hole in a bottle top push blank in and bang away
> ...


Hex nuts work best


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> live targets are best! :naughty: :naughty:


I'm a more of a city/ suburban raised person. I have not killed very much, not sure I could do it Haha. All my friends are surfers and fisherman. Not too many hunters around here. I would like to see how it's done though! Unfortunately I don't know anyone who hunts with a gun, much less a slingshot.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Smashed glass is a nice sound...

But very irresponsible when not contained...

We use plastic bottles filled with water... hanging from a tree in the woods... see how fast we can empty it...

In my catchbox i use an old kids bike bell... gives a nice chime to ot to know when its been hit... durable too... ive had mine in for 4 months and shoot daily...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

B.P.R said:


> Smashed glass is a nice sound...
> 
> But very irresponsible when not contained...
> 
> ...


The bell sounds good I think I will get one


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Smashed glass is a nice sound...
> 
> But very irresponsible when not contained...
> 
> ...


I agree with the glass... Although to messy and irresponsible. I never thought of the bike bell. The nice chime when you get a hit was what I wanted when I used the spoon.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Smashed glass is a nice sound...But very irresponsible when not contained...We use plastic bottles filled with water... hanging from a tree in the woods... see how fast we can empty it...In my catchbox i use an old kids bike bell... gives a nice chime to ot to know when its been hit... durable too... ive had mine in for 4 months and shoot daily...
> ...


Mines now not a bell... bit a lump of metal... still has a noise to it though...

Gonna get a new one shortly...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well myself I just love the sound of beavy lead hittinf my flattened stell dog food or soup cans.

I mark rhese with a marking pen, so my actual deired point of impact, is much smaller than the whole flattened can.
Also they "dance" relay well after being hit.

Given my point of impact out to 15 meters with 15 gram lead shot, and my band set/percentage of stretch, is exact center of the forks.

I also use 12mm stell bal berings, and glasss marbles to practice.
But they bounce off steel cans so much, my catch sand pit under the target, is useless.
Hence I spend more time findong and collecting the dang things, than I do shooting.
Which is dang annoying.

Oh my sring self stabilised 30 gram lead filled hex nuts, just almost go clean through both sides of these cans; until stopped by my doubled very heavy towel back stop, and the string at the rear.

Cheer Allan


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I saw Rufus Hussey shooting at a stick on the ground in one of the vids, so I decided to do that. The dry rotten ones are best because if you shoot them, they pretty much disintegrate.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

This is fun I see a shirt hanging to dry I shoot the pocket just above,makes a wonderful catch thingy you can do it anywhere,hang one on your curtain rail and have fun


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

A couple fun things to shoot at OUTDOORS in NON-DROUGHT STRICKEN locales are balloons filled with propane next to a candle, & small balloons filled with water suspended over small chunks of reagent grade potassium (K). Best done around twilight with an abundance of sobriety, & a dirth of spectators (& a fire extinguisher nearby, just in case). Satisfaction yields are tremendous


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

LOL TT takes me back to my welding days and absolute sackable offences haha


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> LOL TT takes me back to my welding days and absolute sackable offences haha


Oh, don't get me STARTED on the fun that can be had with welding supplies !


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cathode Ray Tubes (aka old fashioned, pre-plasma/LCD/LED monitors and idjit boxes). When shooting anything that shatters, shoot over a tarp and have a tarp backstop overlapping the tarp used as dropcloth. Cleanup is really easy and safe. I find old motherboards satisfying, too. Used to love shotgunning dead computers, but I stopped hoarding that stuff about 10 years ago. Glass, ceramics, plaster, and masonry, in that order, are this plinker's favorite. Gourds and melons are next best. I want to try the chalk targets. Tannerite looks interesting, too. Regardless, garage sales and second hand stores are chock full of easily shattered knick-knacks on the cheap. If you have friends or family that go to garage sales, have them scour the free boxes for you.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Tannerite looks interesting, too.


...I've been thinking of making some ammo out ot tannerite..I'd make my own, though (more effective  )...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Huh. Is the speed from a slingshot enough to set off tannerite?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Shooting at glass bottles sitting on granite rocks in an abandoned quarry at twilight was fun. Steel ammo sparks when it hits granite at speed.

Steel ammo rebounding back at you off the granite quarry face is no fun, though! Didn't do that twice :rofl:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

ash said:


> Shooting at glass bottles sitting on granite rocks in an abandoned quarry at twilight was fun. Steel ammo sparks when it hits granite at speed.
> 
> Steel ammo rebounding back at you off the granite quarry face is no fun, though! Didn't do that twice :rofl:


Well... There is a time and place for everything. Your senerio at the abandoned quarry sounds super fun!! Minus the bounce back.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Tentacle Toast, on 21 Jan 2014 - 11:08 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes its very silly even when you know what you're doing but downright dangerous if you do not know what you're doing,somethings are best left off the forums LOL

Sorry TT I quoted wrong post its in reference to the welding supply post


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I like to shoot at ballons from time to time. I ususally shoot them from a distance of 30m because the targets are rather large. It is fun and not messy. Letting off a few ballons filled with helium and shooting them in midair could also be fun.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> I like to shoot at ballons from time to time. I ususally shoot them from a distance of 30m because the targets are rather large. It is fun and not messy. Letting off a few ballons filled with helium and shooting them in midair could also be fun.
> 
> Cheers, Simon


I love the helium balloon idea. I've got 3 daughters all with birthdays coming up. That's a great reason to buy a big bunch for each one!! LOL.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Indoors where i have to shoot cause of our famous cold winters i want stealth (quiet). I use duct tape folded over and over its self about 15 times. About 2" square. It comes in different colors and it lasts really long. Wont wake anyone sleeping etc.

Outside one of my favourites is shooting the very colorful surveyors tape. hung from tree branches etc. Both the above and this are cheap to use. Just the cost of a roll of duct tape and a roll of survey tape. OP stated he wanted cheap lol.

Tube Shooter::::: thats a great idea with the 22 blanks. I know what im making up for spring shooting now.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Cockle Shells filled with powder paint and glued closed with a piece of string added set at different distances is a whole lot of competitive fun.


----------

